# article: Training self-driving cars for $1 an hour



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Training self-driving cars for $1 an hour


To master the roads, autonomous vehicles need lots of data. Workers everywhere from Kenya to Venezuela are providing it.




restofworld.org


----------



## WeirdBob (Jan 2, 2016)

Sign me up! Anything I can do to help Uber's profitability!

Do you think they will let me donate the money back to them?


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Wait... Can we form a company to hire these people and charge them 48% of the dollar in the process.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

W00dbutcher said:


> Wait... Can we form a company to hire these people and charge them 48% of the dollar in the process.


Somebody will.


----------

